# 5000 lbs of CPUs & Main Boards



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2008)

I have located a source where I can get various CPU and main board scrap. The CPUs can be anything from a 286 to a Pentium, which makes getting a figure more difficult, and the boards are from the same computers these CPUs are taken from. I am wondering how much gold and other PMs I can harvest from a 5000 lbs trial order. 

The forum has been very helpful on gaining information. If anybody have an idea, a ball park figure perhaps, I would be grateful. 

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

Do you have a count on the numbers of each type of cpu/board combinations?

Are the heat sinks removed form the cpus?

Do the older main boards have the steel back planes removed?

Do the boards include memory sticks and if so what types and how many of each type?

Do the 486 types have math co processors on the boards?

Too many variables to guess.

Steve


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 23, 2008)

The PM content would be tough to determine without actually running an assay. Do you have a refiner for this scrap or are you planning on tackling it yourself? Chances are, the people selling it to you already have a refiner and they are trying to sell for more than their refiner will pay. Can you tell us more without revealing too much?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for both of your answers;

Steve; unfortunately my source is out side of the U.S. and there is no way I can determine the count on the numbers of each type of cpu/board combinations at this point. Basically as soon as I place my order they will start to collect the mentioned scrap from anything they can get their hands on which makes it impossible to get a certain number. Additionally the boards does not include any memory sticks and I can not tell weather the older main boards have the steel back planes removed or if the 486 types have math co processors on the boards or not. As far as the heat sinks, I know I can get them removed even if they are not. 

You are right; there are too many variables to guess and that’s where it gets all confusing for me. However, I am going to be able to get this scrap for what I believe to be a good price and as much as I want in the future. Further more, because I have good connections and knowledge about the country where I located the scrap, I am flexible in terms of further processing it like further disassembly and such. I have the ability to make sure what’s loaded in the container heading to U.S. is the exact same thing that was promised to me which means total peace of mind on that field too. 

I am considering selling the scrap too so may be it’s in my best interest to not to reveal my cost. If only I could tell one pound or one kilo of this kind of material will at least, in the worst-case scenario, lead X much of PM then I could see things more clearly. 

skyline27; Since I was able to locate some refineries online that claims to do a good job on what they do, I am planning to process the material through a refinery as my first choice. However I haven’t got in touch with any of them yet but I am planning to do so very soon. As for your concern about the people I am buying from, already having a refiner and trying to sell for more; I don’t think so. The biggest reason for that is there are no refiners capable of processing this kind of material in the country where I am getting the scrap


----------



## cytek (Mar 24, 2008)

What i pay for scrap right now.

Motherboards $2.25/lb
> Finger boards $2.50/lb
> Mixed Memory $6.00/lb
> Slotted P2/P3 $6.50/lb or $1 each without heat sink
> Pentium Ceramic $21.00/lb
> Pentium Fiberglass $19.00/lb
> Pentium Pro $40.00/lb
> Gold cap ceramic $32.00/lb
> 386/486 $70.00/lb
> amd k6 - aluminum top $16.00/lb

cytek


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for the numbers Cytek. I love the demos on your web site by the way. Very relaxing music.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 29, 2008)

Up Up...


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 29, 2008)

At those prices, I have a few apple bins for you. Think shipping would eat me alive from WA State?
Randy


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Cytek,

Your prices look good . If you're serious we should talk.


----------



## skippy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've read in a google book ( http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=1439 page 184
my thanks to Shaul for finding the complete as PDF!) 
that circuit boards for electronics are 25%
copper and have a gold content of about 70g/ton. Obviously the grade of 
circuit board will affect the gold content quite a bit. Television circuit boards are very poor in the gold department whereas computer boards are much better

At 25% copper, there's a decent amount of value right there though. 

Here's another paper I found that seems to indicate values in a similar ballpark to the google book. (I wonder why the analysis didn't find any tin in the metal residues though ) http://www.aseanenvironment.info/Abstract/41015197.pdf


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 31, 2008)

Cytek,
Is that tom waits?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 31, 2008)

Cytek,
What's your profit % when paying those price ?
They seem a bit high for me...


----------

